# can't access gpedit.msc!!



## geezpatcho (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have Win 7 Professional SP1. I went into gpedit.msc and changed the settings so that employees using the standard user account can only access certain programs. 

Problem #1. Somehow these changes were applied to my admin account as well!?!

#2. I can't get back into gpedit, cmd or regedit to make any changes.

#3 I have a very limited set of programs I can use now on the computer.

I tried a system restore, but no dice. 

Anybody out there know how to solve this?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you apply the changes under Computer Configuration or User Configuration? You have to use "User Configuration and specify what user you want to deny access to areas in Windows. Try this to activate the hidden admin account to undo your changes.
Enable the (Hidden) Administrator Account on Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek


----------



## geezpatcho (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks a ton. I did a factory reset on windows w/ dell datasafe, basically like reformatting the computer, but thankfully no data was lost

thanks for the tip though


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, some IT guy's do this all the time, so we came up with a simple fix that works.


Go to %root\windows\sytems32 and rename the GroupPolicy folder to GroupPolicy.old
create a new folder called GroupPolicy
create folders inside named Machine and User (with nothing inside)
reboot


----------

